

Gmail: 9 years and counting - cleverjake
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/gmail-9-years-and-counting.html

======
coldtea
"9 years and counting"???

This title has an ominous tone to it, given their tendency to shut down
services (Reader, Code, iGoogle, Video, Wave, et al)...

~~~
cleverjake
no it doesn't? it is a common colloquialism.

------
sabathmt
What still blows my mind is how email has not changed for the last 15 years.
Sure, Gmail has risen to the top with awesome UX and features such as labels
and priority emails. But once something comes out to revolutionize email, that
would be the day

~~~
weisser
They HAD awesome UX. The new setup for composing emails makes formatting text
an incredibly arduous task.

~~~
Pent
I guess it's subjective then because I like the new compose and how I can
refer to other emails/do searches in the same tab.

------
general_failure
Thanks Google for a great product. Its hardly been down for me and the ui is
mostly minimal ( though the new compose ui worries me a bit ).

I would pay for this.

------
thehodge
9 years already? wow, doesn't seem that long ago since it was announced as an
apparent april fools joke..

------
snaky
After Reader, I'd say "still flying" gingerly..

